

Stratfor emails reveal secret, widespread TrapWire surveillance system - moe
http://www.readability.com/articles/bn71fodd

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4358020> <\- A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369172> <\- More comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4367967>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369287>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369993>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369205>

